
AI Cameras That Can Spot Shoplifters Even Before They Steal - iron0013
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-04/the-ai-cameras-that-can-spot-shoplifters-even-before-they-steal
======
drpgq
Seems this would be more acceptable privacy wise than using face recognition
and comparing the people to a watchlist.

